# Brandungsangeln - von 0 auf 100?!



## Tüdde (17. Oktober 2009)

Moin,
Ich will am besten noch in dieser Saison ins Brandungsangeln einsteigen. Dazu habe ich ein paar Gerätefragen:
1. ich habe zum Karpfenangeln ein JRC Defender Pod. Reicht das aus? Ich packe mal ein Bild dazu, wo ich das Pod so steil gestellt hab, wie es geht.
2. Reichen meine Karpfen Rollen (bespult mit 35er) erstmal aus, um ein paar Butts zu fangen?
3. Habt ihr vielleicht einen echten Geheimtipp in Sachen Ruten? Mir geht es um den Preis, denn mein Budget ist äußerst begrenzt. Taugen die DAM Onliner Steck Surf was für 30€?

Ich hoffe ihr konnt mir Helfen! Grüße.


----------



## gluefix (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - von 0 auf 100?!*

Moin, also eine gute Rute für dein angegebenes Budeget wirst du im Prinzip fast nicht  bekommen. Die DAM ist ein "Wabbelstock". Versuche mal lieber eine Sänger Startec Surf zu bekommen, die müsste auch so um 30 - 40 € kosten und ist für diesen Preis wirklich schlank, leicht und hat ein gewisses Rückrad #6. Dein Rodpod ist eher ungeeignet, weil die Ruten beim Brandungsangeln möglichst steil stehen müssen. Es gibt auch schon sehr günstige Erdspieße für Brandungsruten, ansonsten ist ja bald Weihnachten. 35er Schnur ist ok, aber bitte binde ca. 15 m 50er-60er als Schlagschnur davor bevor noch Unfälle passieren. Wenn du dir alles besorgt hast, dann gehe am besten mal mit einem Brandungsangler mit und lass dir die Tricks erklären (der Wurf, Vorfächer, Bisserkennung. Fische suchen, Bleie ect. ) . Ich hoffe der ganze Kram liegt in deinem Budget, als ich mit dem Brandungsangeln angefangen habe war ich auch so alt wie du und habe es mir alles selber anlesen und abschauen müssen. Mit 13 oder 14 bekam ich dann auch meine erste Brandunsrute zum Geburtstag (auch so ein Wabbelstock). Diese Rute steht noch heute mit ihrer Rolle an der Wand im Hobbykeller und ich hatte echt schöne Zeiten mit ihr #6, zum Teil aber nur auf Seebrücken, weil das weite werfen mit so einem Teil erfordert schon etwas Manneskraft. Im übrigen eignen sich schwerere Karfpenruten auch zum leichten Brandungsangeln (für dich vielleicht sogar besser). Gruß Benni


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - von 0 auf 100?!*

Moin Tüdde,

wie gluefix schon sagt, solltest du von der DAM- Rute absehen. Lege dir besser schwere Karpfenruten mit mindestens 3 lbs zu.
Diese Brandungsrutenhalter, von denen gluefix schon berichtet hat, kosten im Laden gerade mal 5€ je Stück. 

Hier noch ein kleiner Tip von mir zum Thema Schlagschnur: Du kannst anstatt der 0,50 mm Schlagschnur auch 15 m geflochtene vorschalten. Der Vorteil ist, dass durch die dünne, geflochtene Schnur der Konoten auch nicht so dick ist, der beim Werfen abbremmst...

Also ich sage schon mal viel Glück und Petri Heil...#6


----------



## degl (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - von 0 auf 100?!*

Hallo Tüdde,

von 0 auf 100 und bei 20 bremsen?

O.K. nimm lieber die DAM-Onliner als deine Karpfenruten.
Nicht weil man mit dem Carptackle keine Butts fangen könnte, sonder wiel sie beim Brandungsangeln unterdimensioniert sind.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat nach dem 2. Brandungsabend seine hochwertigen Karpfenruten zerledert..............ist so nicht empfehlenswert, höchstens von ner Brücke, Mole etc.

Die Onliner können ohne weiteres auch mal 200gr. Wurfgewicht ab, wobei sie dann nicht mehr besonders präzise werfen, aber anfangen die Küste zu erkunden geht allemal(teuer wirds von allein)

Und wenn die Wellen so richtig an den Strand rollen, dann müssen die Ruten steil stehen, weil durch den Wellenschlag das Blei zu wandern anfängt

gruß degl


----------



## FelixSch (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - von 0 auf 100?!*

Je höher du deine Ruten stellst, desto besser ist dann auch die Bisserkennung, das kann besonders dann von Vorteil sein, wenn du ohnehin viel Druck auf der Strippe hast. Also, wenn viel Brandung ist oder ordentlich Strom.
Bei deinen Rod-Pods könntest du die Ruten hinten nicht in die Auflage stellen sondern direkt auf den Sand, dann allerdings kann es sein, dass sie nicht mehr hoch genug sind und sie dir ganz schnell abschmieren.

So schwer es auch immer zu erklären ist, meistens haben die Speziellen Designs von Angelgerät schon einen gewissen Sinn.

Genau so das Problem mit den Stöcken. Ein richtiges Brandungsbrett ist teuer, aber auch schon mit einem Billig-Prügel kannst du mit etwas Technik ordentliche Weiten erzielen und vor allem, es geht nichts kaputt.

Also, wenn du willst, dann komm vorbei und du kannst zwei Ruten haben (Glasfaser-Wabbelstöcke in 450 cm. Bei der einen habe ich allerdings mal die Spitze geschrottet. Mit etwas Fleiß und Material kann man das aber vielleicht instandsetzen.) und zwei Erdspieße von Jenzi für sagen wir mal zusammen 30 Euronen haben. Abholung entweder in Hamburg oder in Neustadt in Holstein.

Bei Interesse PN am mich.


----------



## Funky73 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - von 0 auf 100?!*

Moin,ich kann dir die Balzer Atlantic Tele Surf empfehlen 420 cm 250gr Wurfgewicht,sehr stabile rute,damit werfe ich locker das Blei in die Ferne,(kommt auf das Blei an)!
kosten 2 bei eb... 43 oder so. Passendes 3Bein für 20 e auch bei eb..!gleich kommt das gemecker,kauf dir nicht so ein billig Schrott!Totaler quatsch,jeder muss selber wissen was er ausgeben will und kann.Ich kann nur sagen,man brauch keine 100euro für eine Rute ausgeben,es geht auch günstiger!
Gruß Funky
PS:die Rute gibt es auch als Steckrute


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - von 0 auf 100?!*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Also, wenn du willst, dann komm vorbei und du kannst zwei Ruten haben (Glasfaser-Wabbelstöcke in 450 cm. Bei der einen habe ich allerdings mal die Spitze geschrottet. Mit etwas Fleiß und Material kann man das aber vielleicht instandsetzen.) und zwei Erdspieße von Jenzi für sagen wir mal zusammen 30 Euronen haben. Abholung entweder in Hamburg oder in Neustadt in Holstein.
> 
> Bei Interesse PN am mich.



Wer angelt schon noch mit Glasfaser in der Brandung?? Wie soll ein 13 Jähriger 4,5m Brandungsknüppel wo schonmal die Spitze weg war aufgeladen bekommen? Dann auch noch 30,- Tacken dafür zu verlangen ist einfach zu viel!!!!

Ich hab auch noch 2 "vernünftige" zu Hause rumstehen aber Rostock ist zu weit weg, sonst hätte ich dir meine erstmal geliehen damit du mal testen kannst ob Brandungsangeln überhaupt was für dich ist. Deine Karpfenruten gehen natürlich auch erstmal zum Anfang wenn kaum Wind und Welle da ist. Du kommst dann zwar nicht so weit raus wie mit ner Brandungsrute aber viele überwerfen den Fisch auch. Wenn wenig Wind und Welle da ist müssen die Ruten auch nicht so steil stehen, die stellt man eigentlich nur so steil damit die Schnur nach der ersten Welle ins Wasser geht und somit wesentlich weniger Kraut in der Schnur hat und das Blei auch nicht zu stark rollt. Wenn du bei glatter See losgehst reicht auch erstmal dein Rod-Pod. Ist natürlich nicht alles so optimal aber zum antesten reicht es. 
Du könntest auch erstmal mit ner durchgehenden 45er Schnur losgehen und dann mit 50-100 Gramm (oder eben das was deine Ruten hergeben) werfen. Schlagschnur braucht man eigentlich nur wenn man schwerere Bleie voll durchzieht. Das wirst du mit deinen Ruten eh nicht können und von daher reicht erstmal ne 45er. 

Es bringt dir auch nicht viel wenn du nun in den nächsten Laden läufst und dir Brandungsruten holst, ohne die richtigen Rollen dazu kommst du auch dann nicht auf Weite.


----------



## FelixSch (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - von 0 auf 100?!*

Für zwei Erdspieße und zwei Ruten... Ich finde, das ist schon zumutbar. Von mir aus sind auch 20 in Ordnung. Ist aber auch nur ein Angebot. Sowas steht doch immer zur Verhandlung. Und siehe da, es sind schon 10 weniger.


----------



## Tüdde (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - von 0 auf 100?!*

Also meine Karpfenruten werfen bis 90gr bei 3,60 Länge. Gibt es denn auch 80gr Krallenbleie oder sowas? Damit das ganze nicht so schnell wegrollt...


----------



## Tüdde (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - von 0 auf 100?!*

Sind Tele-Ruten eigendlich totaler Unsinn oder bekommt man mit Tele-Ruten auch halbwegs gute Würfe hin (die sind ja meißtens noch etwas günstiger)???


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - von 0 auf 100?!*

Teleruten sind nichts für die Brandung wegen den vielen Sand.
Wenn du 80er Krallenbleie brauchst mußt du einfach mal bei euch in den nächsten Laden tigern und nachgucken  Ich persönlich habe nur Bleie von 150- 230 Gramm...


----------



## Tüdde (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - von 0 auf 100?!*

aber sonst sind  tele-ruten ok???


----------



## Tino (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - von 0 auf 100?!*

Wie Klaus S es schon ge-und beschrieben hat,sind Teleruten für die Brandung überhaupt nicht empfehlenswert.

Der Sand geht in alle Verbindungen wovon eine Tele ja reichlich hat.
Da haste nich lange was von.

4,50 m für einen 13 jährigen ist noch grösserer Quatsch.
Selbst geschenkt tut man dem Jungen keinen Gefallen damit weil das kein werfen ist und nichts werden kann.

Mehr als 3,90m sollten deine Ruten nicht haben.Für deine jetzige Größe ist das mehr als ausreichend.

Preislich (39 DM !!!) waren meine ersten Ruten ganz unten zu finden und ich kam auch damit klar und habe gefangen.
Wenn dein Budget begrenzt ist dann reicht dieses Preisschema in Euro völlig aus.

Ich schenke Dir ein Brandungsdreibein ''Marke Eigenbau''.

Selbst getestet und für standhaft befunden.

Wenn der Versand nicht all zu viel ist, kriegste den auch noch von mir,damit du ans Wasser kommst.


Du kannst es auch bei mir in Schwerin abholen.


----------



## isfischer (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - von 0 auf 100?!*

@tino,
das unterschreibe ich, den ne brandungsangel fuer nen kurzen(sry tuedde) ist too big, ne 3,90 ist ausreichend, soll erst mal damit klar kommen, aufruesten kann er immer noch, ne telerute fuers brandungsfischen ist nonsens hoch10, des funzt net, man muss kleinste bewegungen erkennen koennen in der brandung, da wird er schon auf dauer dahinter kommen, und wie schon geschrieben, nehme dir nen erfahrenen brandungsangler mit, da lernste man mehr als man lesen kann...theorie und praxis halt!

gruss
oli

ps: tuedde
informiere dich mal ueber die knoten, wurftechniken und wie man vorfaecher bindet


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - von 0 auf 100?!*

Guck da mal rein... http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/ und dann unter Tipps. Er hat ne ganze Menge nützlicher Tipps für Anfänger dabei...


----------



## FelixSch (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - von 0 auf 100?!*

Ja, ich habe es ja jetzt verstanden. 
Wir haben die Sache auch schon per PN geklärt. Ich hatte das nicht ganz durchdacht, kann mir aber beim besten Willen jetzt auch keine 390 cm- Ruten aus dem Allerwertesten zaubern.
Werde das nächste mal genauer überlegen bevor ich jemandem meine Hilfe anbiete!


----------



## Tino (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - von 0 auf 100?!*

War auch nicht böse gemeint.:m

Wolltest ja auch nur helfen.#6


----------



## Tüdde (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - von 0 auf 100?!*

#6#6#6Vielen Dank für eure vielen guten Tipps!#6#6#6​


----------



## ronnyvanoohlen (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - von 0 auf 100?!*

Klar gibt es Krallenbleie in 80g.

"Deine Karpfenruten gehen natürlich auch erstmal zum Anfang wenn kaum Wind und Welle da ist."

Das meinte ich natürlich auch in Bezug auf die Karpfenruten. Zum üben in der Brandung solltest du natürlich nicht unter harten Bedingungen los.

Mal schauen wann ich mal wieder Luft habe. Dann können wir beide gerne mal zusammen los. Ich gehe meistens in Warnemünde vom Passagierkai oder Mittelmole auf Jagd...


----------



## Funky73 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - von 0 auf 100?!*

Genau das hab ich gemeint....


----------



## Rosi (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - von 0 auf 100?!*

Moin Tüdde, kannste mal sehen wie hilfsbereit die Boardis hier sind.#6


----------



## belle-hro (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln - von 0 auf 100?!*

Tzz Tzz Tüdde,

warum fragste denn nich mal bei uns nach;+ #d

Soweit ich mich erinnere haben wir für die Jugendgruppe zwei Brandungsruten und Rollen zum Ausleihen.:m

Brauchste doch nur deinen Jugendwart oder mich fragen #6

Wenn dir die Angelei gefällt kannste dich immer noch auf die Suche begeben. Wobei mir nicht einleuchtet, warum du beim letzten Mal im Laden nich danach gefragt hast.|bigeyes


----------

